# Sprinkler Ariticle



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.firehouse.com/article/12024143/fire-service-tools-and-technologies


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2015)

Just had our first burst sprinkler pipe in some brand new apartments finished in the fall.....I will put sprinklers in my home when we sprinkler all commercial buildings.....


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2015)

not going to go there

Just need to design and maintain properly


----------



## steveray (Jan 20, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> not going to go thereJust need to design and maintain properly


   And install.....and understand.....Unfortunately most people care way more about making money than doing their job well, and certainly do not care about anyone else's job or the affect theirs has on the others.  The project I was referring to was a problem from the time I started this job and will continue to be so for years to come....


----------



## fireguy (Jan 20, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> And install.....and understand.....Unfortunately most people care way more about making money than doing their job well, and certainly do not care about anyone else's job or the affect theirs has on the others.  The project I was referring to was a problem from the time I started this job and will continue to be so for years to come....


So many times when I give an estimate, they skip what I will do and what I will not do and look at the price.  He who does the cheapest job get the job.  That describes a sprinkler upgrade we are doing now.  And the sprinkler upgrade scheduled for next week.


----------

